# Green Glue and screws, ceiling application.



## BrianSexton (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never used Green Glue before, I understand (or do I) it is not actually a glue, and that you screw the panels together.
In a ceiling application, do the screws in the panel facing the interior need to go into the furring/joists for support, or just a good ways into the first sheet (minimizing the flanking into the joists)?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Brian,

You are correct - GG is not actually glue - it is a compound similar to a silicone that does not dry hard. Actually, it is kind of like gum when it dries.

So, you do need to screw the panels - you will want to go all the way to the joists (or res channel if you are using some type of decoupling clips) with the screws on your 2nd layer of drywall as just going into the 1st layer will not support the weight.

Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## BrianSexton (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, thanks so much!


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Yes, screw application should be per local code. You'll find it earns its reputation as a glue, but only after a few weeks to dry.


----------

